# HO flame stencils?



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Where is a good place to buy?
DRAGjet
859356-1566


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone...?Please.DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

you have mail
Chris


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I just picked up blank stencil sheets from HobbyLobby. I'll let you know how they work out.


----------

